# Come on girls!



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

I'm a man... Is this the right place to get a date?  

OK OK, bad joke. But I do have a real question for boys and girls:
I don't see many girls mountain biking (well, where I ride at least), and when I do see one, they are almost always riding with their boyfriends! Are there girls that ride because they love to? I know there are but why aren't there more? I'm not marrying a girl that is not an avid mountain biker... She would get bored too quickly.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

I ride because I have to. It's in my blood.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

*6.5 bikes?*

By the way, 6 and a half bikes?

6 and a unicycle?
6 and trailer?
5 and a tricycle?
1 and many pieces all over your garage?


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

half of a tandem


----------



## SSteel (Dec 31, 2003)

screampint said:


> half of a tandem


Coooool. Not practical, but so very, very cool.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

*Here it is....*

Who said it wasn't pracical? Here's the Cousin It in action.


----------



## AZtortoise (Jan 12, 2004)

i ride because i love it. hubby rode with me for a couple years, then lost interest. i got HIM into it and i have stuck with it for over a decade. when i read 'passion' posts, i can totally relate whether the author is male or female.

as to why there are few females riding, i dont know why not. i was addicted after my first ride and never looked back. then again, i lift weights which is usually a male activity. maybe we women mtb'ers are just special!?!?

Rita


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

Dan Gerous said:


> Are there girls that ride because they love to? ..


No

Sabine


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

Sabine said:


> No
> 
> Sabine


You're crazy to think that there are no girls that ride because they love it. I love my bike and riding my bike...it's all I do every day the trails are ridable. (however you spell that) and if I'm not riding, I'm helping build our trail. If you're going to chime in Sabine...don't make yourself look like an idiot....


----------



## donkey (Jan 14, 2004)

*sarcasm...*

...is a fine art....well executed Sabine, succinct and to the point!



irieness said:


> You're crazy to think that there are no girls that ride because they love it. I love my bike and riding my bike...it's all I do every day the trails are ridable. (however you spell that) and if I'm not riding, I'm helping build our trail. If you're going to chime in Sabine...don't make yourself look like an idiot....


----------



## little b (Jan 7, 2004)

I was going to answer sarcastically, but since sabine's sarcasm went over like a lead balloon, maybe i won't.

to ask if there are any women who ride because they like it is ridiculous.


----------



## Pirate Girl (Dec 19, 2003)

Dan Gerous said:


> I don't see many girls mountain biking (well, where I ride at least), and when I do see one, they are almost always riding because their boyfriends are!


Gee, you can tell the reason someone is out riding a bike just by looking at them and who they are riding with?



Dan Gerous said:


> I'm not marrying a girl that is not an avid mountain biker...


Yeah, and if you go on a ride with her, it'll look like the only reason she's riding is because you are.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

*Don't be so serious!*



Pirate Girl said:


> Gee, you can tell the reason someone is out riding a bike just by looking at them and who they are riding with?
> 
> Yeah, and if you go on a ride with her, it'll look like the only reason she's riding is because you are.


Don't take my post too seriously, I don't even want to get married! What I mean is the girls I know who ride mountain bike wouldn't do it alone, they have to be... not forced but you know, you got to help them get out and ride.

Basically, I'm just wondering why isn't there more girls riding...


----------



## AZtortoise (Jan 12, 2004)

well...um...women i know are not fond of being called a 'girl.' do you guys like being called 'boys?' not being sarcastic, i would really like to know.

i can take 'girl' references just so long before i start feeling offended. i am just now starting to feel offended.

Rita


----------



## SSteel (Dec 31, 2003)

zer0 said:


> well...um...women i know are not fond of being called a 'girl.' do you guys like being called 'boys?' not being sarcastic, i would really like to know.
> 
> i can take 'girl' references just so long before i start feeling offended. i am just now starting to feel offended.
> 
> Rita


I can take the "boy" thing. I'm supprised more women don't get aggrevated by being called girls...
How about "gals"?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

zer0 said:


> well...um...women i know are not fond of being called a 'girl.' do you guys like being called 'boys?' not being sarcastic, i would really like to know.
> 
> i can take 'girl' references just so long before i start feeling offended. i am just now starting to feel offended.
> 
> Rita


Sorry ladies... english is not my main language, so I might not be aware of the subtilities.


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

little b said:


> to ask if there are any women who ride because they like it is ridiculous.


Ridiculous is a nicer word than I would have chosen.


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

irieness said:


> You're crazy to think that there are no girls that ride because they love it. I love my bike and riding my bike...it's all I do every day the trails are ridable. (however you spell that) and if I'm not riding, I'm helping build our trail. If you're going to chime in Sabine...don't make yourself look like an idiot....


I only ride my bike as transportation to and from my pedicures. I thought it was the same for everyone. Gosh, thanks. I hope I won't say something so idiotic next time I chime in.

Sabine


----------



## dang (Jan 20, 2004)

I'm not sure I agree with your observation but there are fewer female mtbrs than road riders. if you look at the road race results, there's lots of female roadies. at the cyclocross races I entered I was surprised by the number of female riders.

after the stories you read about, I'm not sure I'd ride alone if I were a female either.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

Sabine said:


> I only ride my bike as transportation to and from my pedicures. I thought it was the same for everyone. Gosh, thanks. I hope I won't say something so idiotic next time I chime in.
> 
> Sabine


ohmigawd! bike shoes are SO heinous on pedicures.


----------



## Pirate Girl (Dec 19, 2003)

SSteel said:


> I'm supprised more women don't get aggrevated by being called girls...
> How about "gals"?


Hmmm...Pirate Woman, Pirate Gal, Pirate Lady...those don't sound as good to me. I think I'll stick with Pirate Girl.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

What stories?


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

Sabine said:


> I only ride my bike as transportation to and from my pedicures. I thought it was the same for everyone. Gosh, thanks. I hope I won't say something so idiotic next time I chime in.
> 
> Sabine


How am I supposed to know you're a girl Sabine and being sarcastic...you sounded like a little grommet on here being a little punk...not my fault I get sick of sarcastic little comments from gromms...(and sounding from some of you on here there's a generation gap so gromm means little punk kid) my apologies to you Sabine for my snyde remark now that I understand your sarcasm is coming from a female...


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

*Cool down everyone!*



little b said:


> To ask if there are any women who ride because they like it is ridiculous.





Sabine said:


> Ridiculous is a nicer word than I would have chosen.


Cool down everyone! I know there are girls who love to ride, I'm just wondering why there are not more...


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*Maybe women mtb'ers are special?*



zer0 said:


> i ride because i love it. hubby rode with me for a couple years, then lost interest. i got HIM into it and i have stuck with it for over a decade. when i read 'passion' posts, i can totally relate whether the author is male or female.
> 
> as to why there are few females riding, i dont know why not. i was addicted after my first ride and never looked back. then again, i lift weights which is usually a male activity. maybe we women mtb'ers are just special!?!?
> 
> Rita


I would suggest that woman mountain bikers are a special kind of woman.


----------



## litespeedchick (Jan 13, 2004)

Well, no offense intended to Zer0, but I can't understand why any female would have a problem with the term "girl". Everybody knows what the word means, just like "boy". It's what we all grew up with and it's just normal. It seems like you'd really have to be the easily-offended, chip-on-the-shoulder type to have a problem with that. 

For example, I'll often say something like "Are you boys coming? I'm getting cold." and no one ever says "who you callin' boy" except the known d*$ks.

Oh, and in answer to the original question, most women prefer not to get muddy, sweaty and bloody...I don't understand it, but that's the fact. For the ones that do like to play rough, they ride w/ boys because they can...just like you'd be riding with a chick if you could find one!


----------



## AZtortoise (Jan 12, 2004)

hi Litespeedchick
honestly i consider the source. this guy has offended more than just me. IMO, the guy is a bit of a jerk. i do not feel like i am over sensitive or have a chip on my shoulder. if you read my first reply in this thread you can see i simply answered with no offense expressed.

i had my husband read the thread and he agrees with me, the guy is a jerk. and it goes beyond the guys excuse that english is not his first language. my husband thinks the guy is TRYING to piss people off.

next, i grew up in the 60's, a time when the civil rights movement was as much about womens rights as minority rights. women were burning bras to make a point about women not being held down by men. the way this guy is using 'girl' smacks of disrespect, the same disrespect women saw in the 60's. if that makes me sensitive then maybe i am being sensitive.

i also use the terms boys and girls. when i do i am careful to not be insulting or disrespectful. context means a lot.

Rita


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

zer0 said:


> hi Litespeedchick
> honestly i consider the source. this guy has offended more than just me. IMO, the guy is a bit of a jerk. i do not feel like i am over sensitive or have a chip on my shoulder. if you read my first reply in this thread you can see i simply answered with no offense expressed.
> 
> i had my husband read the thread and he agrees with me, the guy is a jerk. and it goes beyond the guys excuse that english is not his first language. my husband thinks the guy is TRYING to piss people off.
> ...


Well thanks, you just answered my questions...


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

irieness said:


> How am I supposed to know you're a girl Sabine and being sarcastic...you sounded like a little grommet on here being a little punk...not my fault I get sick of sarcastic little comments from gromms...(and sounding from some of you on here there's a generation gap so gromm means little punk kid) my apologies to you Sabine for my snyde remark now that I understand your sarcasm is coming from a female...


The question was so outrageous that the sarcasm of my answer should have been completely evident regardless of my gender. No apologies necessary though. These boards are all in good fun and not anything I ever take seriously. Plus you gave me good fodder with which to crack a joke or two. Thats like a present to me.

There are some links on the upper right hand corner of this forum. Click on the last one, velobella. We are in your area, and I have a few girls on the team who can hit the jumps and the nasty drop offs. Just in case you are looking for others to ride with.

Sabine


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

zer0 said:


> hi Litespeedchick
> honestly i consider the source. this guy has offended more than just me. Rita


For the record, in case anyone is keeping one. Dan the G Man did not offend me. He amused me though. I let him off easy I think. Next time this kitty may play a bit longer with the catnip mouse.

Sabine


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

Sabine said:


> The question was so outrageous that the sarcasm of my answer should have been completely evident regardless of my gender. No apologies necessary though. These boards are all in good fun and not anything I ever take seriously. Plus you gave me good fodder with which to crack a joke or two. Thats like a present to me.
> 
> There are some links on the upper right hand corner of this forum. Click on the last one, velobella. We are in your area, and I have a few girls on the team who can hit the jumps and the nasty drop offs. Just in case you are looking for others to ride with.
> 
> Sabine


Glad I could amuse you...if there's anything in life I'm good at it's amusing people..and you may think that your humor was completely evident, but if you read more posts you would realize there's a lot of little jack*ss' on here being little antagonizers...(And I have to disagree with you Sabine- the intent of your sarcasm would depend on your gender) I was really just trying to stick up for the females...not get sarcastically bashed by a bunch of women who obviously should lighten up on some things in this thread...I may not have the acute ability to pick up sarcasm on a question that did seem genuine to me though...some boys/ guys/ men don't meet any gnarly chicks(sorry for those I'm offending- women) so I would think one would want to be genuine and answer his question without sarcasm....to each their own though....and as far as all of you being offended by his reference to girls...if you read his first post he also made a reference to boys also...and I definitely didn't come from the sixties, but I'm pretty sure women's liberation had nothing to do with the way we use girl as a type of slang word...If I came from the 60's and someone called me a girl right now...I think I would be flattered at the reference to youth...but you rock for still getting out on a bike...I hope I'm still pedalling when I'm 50 something...Maybe if you all went back and read his post you'd understand that his post wasn't a ploy at making fun of women...he did state that he did know there were some that love to ride, but why not more...Maybe I need to pass around the bottle of Midol PMS for everyone...and probably including myself....Peace...


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

irieness said:


> Glad I could amuse you...if there's anything in life I'm good at it's amusing people..and you may think that your humor was completely evident, but if you read more posts you would realize there's a lot of little jack*ss' on here being little antagonizers...(And I have to disagree with you Sabine- the intent of your sarcasm would depend on your gender) I was really just trying to stick up for the females...not get sarcastically bashed by a bunch of women who obviously should lighten up on some things in this thread...I may not have the acute ability to pick up sarcasm on a question that did seem genuine to me though...some boys/ guys/ men don't meet any gnarly chicks(sorry for those I'm offending- women) so I would think one would want to be genuine and answer his question without sarcasm....to each their own though....and as far as all of you being offended by his reference to girls...if you read his first post he also made a reference to boys also...and I definitely didn't come from the sixties, but I'm pretty sure women's liberation had nothing to do with the way we use girl as a type of slang word...If I came from the 60's and someone called me a girl right now...I think I would be flattered at the reference to youth...but you rock for still getting out on a bike...I hope I'm still pedalling when I'm 50 something...Maybe if you all went back and read his post you'd understand that his post wasn't a ploy at making fun of women...he did state that he did know there were some that love to ride, but why not more...Maybe I need to pass around the bottle of Midol PMS for everyone...and probably including myself....Peace...


I have been reading this board since zerO has been burning bras. Okay, maybe not that long, but long enough to know the score. There are a few jackasses but they only antaganize those that allow themelves to be antagonized. Thats a good sentence right there. You might want to re-read it.

Dan the G Man's statement has been edited since we gave him a good ribbing. So whats there now is not what was there when he first posted. Regardless, thats essentially all I did, give him a good ribbing for making an outrageous statement. He stuck his head in the lioness's den, so hopefully he's a big enough boy to take it in the jest it was delivered.

Until someone here can show me where I take any of this seriously, I'll pass on the Midol, but thanks. The offer to click on my website and find other women in the area who ride like you still stands. It might also reveal a little about my warped sense of humor and my genuine interest and dedication to the women of this sport.

Sabine, now where did I put my catnip mouse?


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

Sabine said:


> I have been reading this board since zerO has been burning bras. Okay, maybe not that long, but long enough to know the score. There are a few jackasses but they only antaganize those that allow themelves to be antagonized. Thats a good sentence right there. You might want to re-read it.
> 
> Dan the G Man's statement has been edited since we gave him a good ribbing. So whats there now is not what was there when he first posted. Regardless, thats essentially all I did, give him a good ribbing for making an outrageous statement. He stuck his head in the lioness's den, so hopefully he's a big enough boy to take it in the jest it was delivered.
> 
> ...


This will be my last rebuttle...as I could go on forever being as stubborn as I am...and it seems as though you enjoy it as well...I really could care less about all of this other than I wanted you to understand why I was negative to you in the first place...you may or may not understand that, be it as it may...but my intentions are never to make someone else feel as if they're below anyone else unless they are starting the battle...and that's the only reason why I explained my first post..I just felt as if the sarcasm was aimed negatively towards women...not a women being sarcastic to a man for his ignorance...and as far as the Midol...it was a joke at the women so offended at being called girls...I don't take it either...I just enjoy sarcasm aimed at myself rather than others...I guess I should have offered them all a toke on the peace pipe instead...Thanks for the offer on your website...looks like you girls (sorry I use the word) have a lot of fun...are there mostly xc riders?? or are there any downhill/ freeride mashers???


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

irieness said:


> Thanks for the offer on your website...looks like you girls (sorry I use the word) have a lot of fun...are there mostly xc riders?? or are there any downhill/ freeride mashers???


We have several mashers including a couple of pro downhillers, Ann Cigan http://www.pbase.com/sdukes/ann_cigan and Allie Rau http://www.pbase.com/image/11622567

Sabine


----------



## AZtortoise (Jan 12, 2004)

lol, in the scheme of things my love of mtb'ing is only behind my love for my husband and my parents.

seems i put my foot in my mouth and insert it deeper.

it is all about the source and context. btw, i am not a feminist and did not burn my bra. i was a bit too flat chested for that at the time. and midol, lol, i no longer need it. menopause is such a blessing!

anyway, i have not had such a great day, i got rained out of a ride and if the rain keeps coming i will not ride tomorrow. and i live west of Phoenix which is usually oh so dry.

the good news is, it will be up in the 80's and dry by monday. looks like spring fling will be fine(hope i did not speak too soon). anyone here coming to the fling? would love to meet you.

Rita


----------



## donkey (Jan 14, 2004)

*spring fling....*

I'll be there! A whole contingent of socalers will be rolling thursday afternoon....I will be sure to wear a name tag....



zer0 said:


> lol, in the scheme of things my love of mtb'ing is only behind my love for my husband and my parents.
> 
> seems i put my foot in my mouth and insert it deeper.
> 
> ...


----------



## AZtortoise (Jan 12, 2004)

hi donkey
i will look for you if you are attending friday. i am going there for sure, and possibly the ride at Hawes on sunday.

be prepared to have a blast.

Rita  

p.s. drink lots of water while you are here. if it dries out by then you can lose a lot of fluids by just breathing(moist air out, dry air in). NOT joking. it may be only 10% humidity. and remember the sun block!


----------



## Zonic Man (Dec 19, 2003)

irieness said:


> Glad I could amuse you...if there's anything in life I'm good at it's amusing people..and you may think that your humor was completely evident, but if you read more posts you would realize there's a lot of little jack*ss' on here being little antagonizers...(And I have to disagree with you Sabine- the intent of your sarcasm would depend on your gender) I was really just trying to stick up for the females...not get sarcastically bashed by a bunch of women who obviously should lighten up on some things in this thread...I may not have the acute ability to pick up sarcasm on a question that did seem genuine to me though...some boys/ guys/ men don't meet any gnarly chicks(sorry for those I'm offending- women) so I would think one would want to be genuine and answer his question without sarcasm....to each their own though....and as far as all of you being offended by his reference to girls...if you read his first post he also made a reference to boys also...and I definitely didn't come from the sixties, but I'm pretty sure women's liberation had nothing to do with the way we use girl as a type of slang word...If I came from the 60's and someone called me a girl right now...I think I would be flattered at the reference to youth...but you rock for still getting out on a bike...I hope I'm still pedalling when I'm 50 something...Maybe if you all went back and read his post you'd understand that his post wasn't a ploy at making fun of women...he did state that he did know there were some that love to ride, but why not more...Maybe I need to pass around the bottle of Midol PMS for everyone...and probably including myself....Peace...


Holy crap you're a tripper.


----------



## pfunk (Jan 12, 2004)

*that's what I'M talkin 'bout!*



Zonic Man said:


> Holy crap you're a tripper.


I was just thinking something along those lines.


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

pfunk said:


> I was just thinking something along those lines.


I have tripped if that's what you mean...otherwise no need for more bashing in here...say what you want but I still kick ass on a mtb...


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

Zonic Man said:


> Holy crap you're a tripper.


Why?? Cuz I didn't want her to think I was being a jerk on purpose...just trying to build my karma back up...that's all...and also not make all the ladies on here think I'm a B*tch...


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

Zonic Man said:


> Holy crap you're a tripper.


Hey! Tell Suzy good luck this weekend!! We'll get together for a pedicure ride soon.

Sabine


----------



## Zonic Man (Dec 19, 2003)

irieness said:


> I have tripped if that's what you mean...otherwise no need for more bashing in here...say what you want but I still kick ass on a mtb...


Like that matters? How good you are at riding?



irieness said:


> I have tripped if that's what you mean...otherwise no need for more bashing in here...say what you want but I still kick ass on a mtb...


I think you dug your own grave on that one, kid.


----------



## Zonic Man (Dec 19, 2003)

Sabine said:


> Hey! Tell Suzy good luck this weekend!! We'll get together for a pedicure ride soon.
> 
> Sabine


Will do. Actually, riding for a pedicure would be like suzy's dream.


----------



## Ichabod (Jan 6, 2004)

*Where do you ride?*



Dan Gerous said:


> I don't see many girls mountain biking (well, where I ride at least), and when I do see one, they are almost always riding with their boyfriends!


I've seen this "Why don't chicks ride?" and its variations many times and the question always surprises me. Once or twice, I've taken a mental tally of boys versus girls during a ride. The XX chromosomes are well represented here, riding with XY companions (with whom they may or may not have a relationship - do you ask?), riding alone, riding in groups without a single Y amongst them. "Here" would be the front range trails of Colorado. Which are covered in spring snow. Bugger it.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

I ride mostly in Rougemont, Québec, Canada. Sometimes in Val-David, not often in Bromont and at least once a year go spend a week riding and camping in Mont Sainte-Anne. Nice places to ride.


----------



## king.europa (Mar 4, 2004)

*good thread*

like watching a modern drama unfold to the climactic cliched ending with all propped characters to boot. very funny, drippy. but i did feel sympathy for Dan, i sensed the anger and resentment by Sabine, Ireiness, and zer0 were present before the comment, like he decided to ride his unicycle in a mine field. Good balancing Dan, actually triggered infighting which then was mended with half baked, long winded, nothingness. As of this moment I commited the same mistake.

The summary: Dan went on "female" message board to strike up conversation with potential "female" riding partner. It's what "males" do. His opener fell on not deaf, but scorned ears,

The moral: "female" mtbr's are not conforming to traditional "famale" societal roles. Therefore the "hey baby.." lines don't invoke a warm and fuzzy feeling. This is predictable, Dan adds new lesson to lessons learned book.

The solution: Dan challenge them to a race. Winner take all. Sort of a modern day Bobby riggs except your not playing tennis. This would arouse the need for male assertion in the "females" . You in turn lose on purpose... pull something (groin) near the end of the loop. Fullfilling thier need for physical equality. Then offer them dinner to celebrate. Let her pay, but insist in driving, it's the "least" you could do.

P.S. Let them set the race day date, never know when it's going to flow.
P.P.S I'll burn in hell for this someday, but, alas, in the righteous words of Bon Scott, "hell aint a bad place to be."

LOL

.


----------



## litespeedchick (Jan 13, 2004)

this weekend, a friend of mine who's a LURKER(hear me C.?) pointed out that we both missed whatever was edited. so, I suppose I'll recuse myself from this whole fracus, since I don't know the whole story.

Cheers!


----------



## Zonic Man (Dec 19, 2003)

king.europa said:


> like watching a modern drama unfold to the climactic cliched ending with all propped characters to boot. very funny, drippy. but i did feel sympathy for Dan, i sensed the anger and resentment by Sabine, Ireiness, and zer0 were present before the comment, like he decided to ride his unicycle in a mine field. Good balancing Dan, actually triggered infighting which then was mended with half baked, long winded, nothingness. As of this moment I commited the same mistake.
> 
> The summary: Dan went on "female" message board to strike up conversation with potential "female" riding partner. It's what "males" do. His opener fell on not deaf, but scorned ears,
> 
> ...


That's funny, but not for the reasons you think it is.


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

Zonic Man said:


> That's funny, but not for the reasons you think it is.


Coming to this thread is sort of like visiting the loony ward on the 7th floor.

They keep admitting new patients, which is always nice.

Sabine


----------



## litespeedchick (Jan 13, 2004)

Hey Sabine! What's the story behind your avitar? I live in Greenville, SC so I occasionally get to stalk Mr. H. when he's training.

I checked your website and love those jerseys. If you have any wind vests left over in a small, let me know, please.


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

Zonic Man said:


> Like that matters? How good you are at riding?
> 
> I think you dug your own grave on that one, kid.


My riding matters to me...and the fact that you'll be eating my dust as I pass you on the trail cuz I would kick your ass down it...that's another point of it...and yeah I may have opened my mouth before I knew who was speaking...but what the hell are you doing on the WOMEN'S FORUM just being a **** talker....what ...you get too flamed on the male threads so you come to the women's to feel superior....you're sooooo sad trying to step in and add your comments to a conversation between Sabine and myself....(I think she can hold her own) Start a positive thread ZONIC MAN and talk about mtbing or something related to it... rather than just being an antagonist and thinking you're soooo COOOOOOLLLLLLL on the Women's FORUM...can you read .....WOMENS FORUM....not Zonic's place to make him feel like a man...but it's your own karma...don't be pissed if the next time you ride... you eat **** and hurt yourself...cuz sometimes karma's a B*tch...peace to all- even you Zonic Man

I just have to point out that I don't really care how well anyone can ride as long as you're having fun...I just care that I can kick Zonic's ass down the mountain...and probably on jumps and drops and everything else...just messin' around...I could care less about being better than you Azonic...even though I am...


----------



## AZtortoise (Jan 12, 2004)

irieness said:


> I just have to point out that I don't really care how well anyone can ride as long as you're having fun...


i wish everyone felt that way. seems there is this posturing about how they ride the gnarliest trail, or do big drops and how lame this trail is or that trail is...and i am pretty sure in my mind what constitutes a 'real' mountain biker..it is what you said, riding a bike and having fun...

Rita


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

litespeedchick said:


> Hey Sabine! What's the story behind your avitar? I live in Greenville, SC so I occasionally get to stalk Mr. H. when he's training.
> 
> I checked your website and love those jerseys. If you have any wind vests left over in a small, let me know, please.


That avatar is part of the fun we had at Interbike this year. Be sure to check out Day 3:
http://www.pbase.com/sdukes/interbike_2003
I can honestly say, I think we had the BEST interbike coverage. We certainly had the BEST time doing it.

I have to admit, I was never a big Georgie fan before this trip. But he was so polite and such a gentleman (and gorgeous all dressed up that evening) at a couple of after parties we attended that I think I am a fan now. The real charmer of the show was Simoni though. What a fun guy and charming in the way that only Italian men can get away with.

No extra vests..just jerseys and shorts...but we'll be doing another order in June. Check back with me then.

Sabine


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

irieness said:


> My riding matters to me...and the fact that you'll be eating my dust as I pass you on the trail cuz I would kick your ass down it...that's another point of it...and yeah I may have opened my mouth before I knew who was speaking...but what the hell are you doing on the WOMEN'S FORUM just being a **** talker....what ...you get too flamed on the male threads so you come to the women's to feel superior....you're sooooo sad trying to step in and add your comments to a conversation between Sabine and myself....(I think she can hold her own) Start a positive thread ZONIC MAN and talk about mtbing or something related to it... rather than just being an antagonist and thinking you're soooo COOOOOOLLLLLLL on the Women's FORUM...can you read .....WOMENS FORUM....not Zonic's place to make him feel like a man...but it's your own karma...don't be pissed if the next time you ride... you eat **** and hurt yourself...cuz sometimes karma's a B*tch...peace to all- even you Zonic Man
> 
> I just have to point out that I don't really care how well anyone can ride as long as you're having fun...I just care that I can kick Zonic's ass down the mountain...and probably on jumps and drops and everything else...just messin' around...I could care less about being better than you Azonic...even though I am...


thats rich.

The arrows are missing the marks left and right around here.

Reading the sentiments go back and forth between I ride better than you, I dont care how you ride, I ride better than you, was like watching a ping pong game.


----------



## Pete (Dec 11, 2003)

Sabine said:


> thats rich.
> 
> The arrows are missing the marks left and right around here.
> 
> Reading the sentiments go back and forth between I ride better than you, I dont care how you ride, I ride better than you, was like watching a ping pong game.


I was thinking more along freeride lines rather than table tennis.

She seems to be quite a cunning stunt.


----------



## pfunk (Jan 12, 2004)

*hey sabine*

You mentioned a while back that you were buying a house near where I'm working (trails in watsonvill thread if you recall). Now that I now where that is, I AM SOOOOOOOOO JEALOUS. I've been taking 152 home and it's just beautifull around here. enjoy )


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

Pete said:


> I was thinking more along freeride lines rather than table tennis.
> 
> She seems to be quite a cunning stunt.


clever boy

I have a feeling I will be stealing that for some future use.

Sabine


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

pfunk said:


> You mentioned a while back that you were buying a house near where I'm working (trails in watsonvill thread if you recall). Now that I now where that is, I AM SOOOOOOOOO JEALOUS. I've been taking 152 home and it's just beautifull around here. enjoy )


Well then, you should email me. The time changes soon and there will be plenty of riding to be had after work. I promise not to be too angry and resentful.

You might want to join our email list too since thats where we announce rides and other pedicure related events:
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/velobella/

Sabine


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

Sabine said:


> thats rich.
> 
> The arrows are missing the marks left and right around here.
> 
> Reading the sentiments go back and forth between I ride better than you, I dont care how you ride, I ride better than you, was like watching a ping pong game.


Sarcasm...seems not everyone picks up each others all the time...I was messing around with him like kids do when they say that their dad can beat up yours...


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

irieness said:


> Sarcasm...seems not everyone picks up each others all the time...I was messing around with him like kids do when they say that their dad can beat up yours...


Main Entry: sar·casm 
Pronunciation: 'sär-"ka-z&m
Function: noun
Etymology: French or Late Latin; French sarcasme, from Late Latin sarcasmos, from Greek sarkasmos, from sarkazein to tear flesh, bite the lips in rage, sneer, from sark-, sarx flesh; probably akin to Avestan thwar&s- to cut
1 : a sharp and often satirical or ironic utterance designed to cut or give pain <tired of continual sarcasms>
2 a : a mode of satirical wit depending for its effect on bitter, caustic, and often ironic language that is usually directed against an individual b : the use or language of sarcasm <this is no time to indulge in sarcasm>
synonym see WIT


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

Sabine said:


> Main Entry: sar·casm
> Pronunciation: 'sär-"ka-z&m
> Function: noun
> Etymology: French or Late Latin; French sarcasme, from Late Latin sarcasmos, from Greek sarkasmos, from sarkazein to tear flesh, bite the lips in rage, sneer, from sark-, sarx flesh; probably akin to Avestan thwar&s- to cut
> ...


You can flame me all you want if it makes your life that much more interesting...but I am just f**cking around....seems as though you must have taken that first comment a little too personally or else you wouldn't feel the need to keep flaming....try getting on your bike or coming up with something other than pink spandex jerseys to wear...I'll keep giving you stuff to flame cuz I know it just gives you so much pleasure to be unkind to people....how about putting some of that effort into your women's riding group and you might actually help the female side of the sport like you claim to....and as far as your dictionary definition of sarcasm...I don't live in your office cubicle world...so my definition of sarcasm can be as different from yours as I feel like...to me sarcasm doesn't have to be cruelly intended since that's not my main objective in life...unlike people like yourself...try passing some love on rather than trying to be mean to people...is outwitting people the only way you can make yourself feel good??


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

irieness said:


> You can flame me all you want if it makes your life that much more interesting...but I am just f**cking around....seems as though you must have taken that first comment a little too personally or else you wouldn't feel the need to keep flaming....try getting on your bike or coming up with something other than pink spandex jerseys to wear...I'll keep giving you stuff to flame cuz I know it just gives you so much pleasure to be unkind to people....how about putting some of that effort into your women's riding group and you might actually help the female side of the sport like you claim to....and as far as your dictionary definition of sarcasm...I don't live in your office cubicle world...so my definition of sarcasm can be as different from yours as I feel like...to me sarcasm doesn't have to be cruelly intended since that's not my main objective in life...unlike people like yourself...try passing some love on rather than trying to be mean to people...is outwitting people the only way you can make yourself feel good??


woah..settle down little lady.

I posted a cut and paste defintion without any additional comments, you read it into what you wanted to read.

While I may have made lighthearted note of some discrepancies in your post, please point out where I wrote one condemning item about YOU. I never once made fun of you personally, that would be crossing the line. Yet you do so ferverishly of me above. Please don't embarass yourself by spouting off about passing some love in the same paragraph that you feel you must make fun of me and of our team's jerseys.

Sabine


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

Sabine said:


> woah..settle down little lady.
> 
> I posted a cut and paste defintion without any additional comments, you read it into what you wanted to read.
> 
> ...


your team jerseys are cool for you...I just vowed off spandex in the 80's...and not a fan of pink...you're correct...shouldn't have jabbed at them...but I would have considered your riding group until I saw the pics of the pink spandex....too girly for me...I'm sorry, I just have to make fun of spandex when I see it..(the 80's)...and yes, I'm just having fun bantering with you...I'm sure my man is happy that my need for arguement has been deterred from him...and not all of your comments seem so lighthearted to me...wouldn't that contradict your definition of sarcasm...I only jabbed at you in the above post cuz everytime I post on here...even when it's not aimed at you...you feel the need to be sarcastic back to me or my post for that matter...I don't see you posting on any other thread or even pointing out any discrepencies in anyone else's posts other than mine..(but I don't read on anything other than DH and the women's)...it's all good...I can take it...but I felt singled out by you and that's why you got it back...I just think we have two differet kinds of humor...and for everyone else reading in here for the most part none of this has been serious on my part...and most likely for both of us...the point of this thread was to say that women love mtbing cuz we love mtbing....the rest was truly meant to be in good humor...but I'll be the first to admit my way with words sucks...flame away


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

irieness said:


> your team jerseys are cool for you...I just vowed off spandex in the 80's...and not a fan of pink...you're correct...shouldn't have jabbed at them...but I would have considered your riding group until I saw the pics of the pink spandex....too girly for me...I'm sorry, I just have to make fun of spandex when I see it..(the 80's)...and yes, I'm just having fun bantering with you...I'm sure my man is happy that my need for arguement has been deterred from him...and not all of your comments seem so lighthearted to me...wouldn't that contradict your definition of sarcasm...I only jabbed at you in the above post cuz everytime I post on here...even when it's not aimed at you...you feel the need to be sarcastic back to me or my post for that matter...I don't see you posting on any other thread or even pointing out any discrepencies in anyone else's posts other than mine..(but I don't read on anything other than DH and the women's)...it's all good...I can take it...but I felt singled out by you and that's why you got it back...I just think we have two differet kinds of humor...and for everyone else reading in here for the most part none of this has been serious on my part...and most likely for both of us...the point of this thread was to say that women love mtbing cuz we love mtbing....the rest was truly meant to be in good humor...but I'll be the first to admit my way with words sucks...flame away


Nyah. You do a far better job of implicating yourself than I ever could.

Sabine


----------



## papajohn (Feb 1, 2004)

*It's worth another look at the vellobella.org website...*



irieness said:


> ....try getting on your bike or coming up with something other than pink spandex jerseys to wear...


I obviously don't have a personal stake in this back-and-forth between Sabine and Irieness, but I just couldn't help but think that Irieness has "called out" the wrong woman when she made the comment above to Sabine.

I had a look at the vellobella.org website and found that Sabine is a pretty strong Cat 3 road racer, and a top notch SS mtb racer who was part of a 1st Place 5-Women team in the 24 Hours of Adrenalin at Laguna Seca last year. Having come from a road racing background back in "the day", and being an experienced 24 Hour event participant, I for one am impressed. I don't care what color spandex Sabine wears, the woman is a bodacious bike rider.

I'm also impressed with the pics of the free-ride jumps that Irieness can hit. That is a skill WAY beyond this old man, but in the end I think it is a laugher to make fun of Sabine as if she is anything but the kicka$$ racer that she has proven to be.

I've got my armor on, so I am ready to take whats coming my way here.

John W.


----------



## Zonic Man (Dec 19, 2003)

irieness said:


> My riding matters to me...and the fact that you'll be eating my dust as I pass you on the trail cuz I would kick your ass down it...that's another point of it...and yeah I may have opened my mouth before I knew who was speaking...but what the hell are you doing on the WOMEN'S FORUM just being a **** talker....what ...you get too flamed on the male threads so you come to the women's to feel superior....you're sooooo sad trying to step in and add your comments to a conversation between Sabine and myself....(I think she can hold her own) Start a positive thread ZONIC MAN and talk about mtbing or something related to it... rather than just being an antagonist and thinking you're soooo COOOOOOLLLLLLL on the Women's FORUM...can you read .....WOMENS FORUM....not Zonic's place to make him feel like a man...but it's your own karma...don't be pissed if the next time you ride... you eat **** and hurt yourself...cuz sometimes karma's a B*tch...peace to all- even you Zonic Man
> 
> I just have to point out that I don't really care how well anyone can ride as long as you're having fun...I just care that I can kick Zonic's ass down the mountain...and probably on jumps and drops and everything else...just messin' around...I could care less about being better than you Azonic...even though I am...






irieness said:


> Sarcasm...seems not everyone picks up each others all the time...I was messing around with him like kids do when they say that their dad can beat up yours...


Oh my Lord.

This poor, misguided soul.

Wow.

For what it's worth, a pretty hot chick in pink spandex riding a pink bike kicked my butt all over last night in a race.

And then I hit on her and we ended up having relations.

After she did my laundry and made me dinner.

Edit: There's much better stuff to "call me out on" rather than how I can ride technical terrain and how much/little I contribute to cycling or this website.


----------



## pfunk (Jan 12, 2004)

*okay, now I understand*



irieness said:


> (but I don't read on anything other than DH and the women's)


There is a lot of this type of "competative" banter on the dh board. Seems to be a rather young, excitable and overzealous crowd. Could explain some of Irieness' need to "stand up for women" and such.


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

pfunk said:


> There is a lot of this type of "competative" banter on the dh board. Seems to be a rather young, excitable and overzealous crowd. Could explain some of Irieness' need to "stand up for women" and such.


Thank you pfunk...that's the only reason why the comment was made in the first place....other than that Sabine just outwitted me on every post I made to explain that...which is all good...that she's obviously more intellectual than myself....but the rest of the crowd took everything too seriously...my whole riding better than you thing with Azonic Man was a joke...I tried to edit that in...but some of you failed to understand that...I was trying to lighten this up with some childish taunting rather than cut throat sarcasm...my point still stands from my first post...Women ride because they love to...and I ride so I can fly through the air...I never was calling anyone on...and especially not Sabine's riding...it was a comment for her to find something better to do than slam every post I put on here...not whether she's good or not...


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

Zonic Man said:


> Oh my Lord.
> 
> This poor, misguided soul.
> 
> ...


You're so not very smart...I never "called you out" on how you can ride technical terrain or how much or little you contribute to cycling or this website...never even mentioned in my posts you quoted...did you see technical terrain or contributing to cycling in the post??? I said I can ride better than you as a joke like little kids do when they banter back and forth...don't put words in my mouth...and that's good you got la*d...now maybe you can pull that stick out of your a** and lighten up....and are you sure it wasn't you wearing the pink spandex???


----------



## Zonic Man (Dec 19, 2003)

irieness said:


> You're so not very smart...I never "called you out" on how you can ride technical terrain or how much or little you contribute to cycling or this website...never even mentioned in my posts you quoted...did you see technical terrain or contributing to cycling in the post??? I said I can ride better than you as a joke like little kids do when they banter back and forth...don't put words in my mouth...and that's good you got la*d...now maybe you can pull that stick out of your a** and lighten up....and are you sure it wasn't you wearing the pink spandex???


LOL. So precious, keep it coming!

To answer your question:

_RE: "Calling you out"_:

1.


irieness said:


> My riding matters to me...and the fact that you'll be eating my dust as I pass you on the trail cuz I would kick your ass down it...


2.


irieness said:


> Start a positive thread ZONIC MAN and talk about mtbing or something related to it... rather than just being an antagonist and thinking you're soooo COOOOOOLLLLLLL on the Women's FORUM


3.


irieness said:


> ...don't be pissed if the next time you ride... you eat **** and hurt yourself...cuz sometimes karma's a B*tch...


4.


irieness said:


> I just care that I can kick Zonic's ass down the mountain...and probably on jumps and drops and everything else...


5.


irieness said:


> just messin' around...I could care less about being better than you Azonic...even though I am...


But seriously though, this one's really the best:



irieness said:


> You're so not very smart


----------



## kept man (Jan 13, 2004)

*academic amusement.*

my oh my.

my 'liberal arts major' biking friends (of both the male and female persuasion) and i had waited with some interest to see what the female-specific forum would be like relative to the others.

a different tone was not necessarily expected, although certainly i doubted there would be the kind of giggling going on in the ss forum about some blurb on singlespeeds in the latest playboy, or the sexy cover of dirtrag, and/or other such sophomoric 'laddy' comraderie.

so what do find? that mature, talented alpha-plus folks are just that; and that talented, adolescent upstart alpha-plus folks are just that - regardless of gender. not that i find the tone of either particularly pleasant, though i continue to choose to read what both have to say.

perhaps mountain bike forums are like dance clubs, and i'll just have to wait for a gay one to start up to find a belligerence-free environment where i'm comfortable hanging out.

oh, and as intent seems to be a problem regarding messages 'round this joint, i'd advise you to insert tongue into cheek here.


----------



## Zonic Man (Dec 19, 2003)

kept man said:


> perhaps mountain bike forums are like dance clubs, and i'll just have to wait for a gay one to start up to find a belligerence-free environment where i'm comfortable hanging out.


Only if you're not afraid enough to come away from the keyboard and out into the "community".

And I find these message boards are actually a whole lot like Bars.


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

Zonic Man said:


> LOL. So precious, keep it coming!
> 
> To answer your question:
> 
> ...


there you go Azonic boy...


----------



## Casual Observer (Jan 12, 2004)

I was only passing by, so I'm not staying long, but I had one quick question before I left:

Are you in anyway related to PhoenixKen, or on the off-chance be virtually dating him?


----------



## george_da_trog (Jul 1, 2003)

kept man said:


> a different tone was not necessarily expected, although certainly i doubted there would be the kind of giggling going on in the *ss forum about some blurb on singlespeeds in * the latest playboy, or the sexy cover of dirtrag, and/or other such sophomoric 'laddy' comraderie.


Hey!.. grumble grumble.... not giggling... grumble grumble....pointing out SS in non bike publications... grumble grumble....kind of cool... grumble grumble.....

... grumble...

george


----------



## pfunk (Jan 12, 2004)

*gung-ho*

I think the reason so many people responded negatively to your post was that you seem a little gung-ho. You go off! Just try to slow it down, don't type in the heat of the moment.

I've never met sabine, but I've heard a lot about her and seen her post now and then. I've never known her to be anything but positive. That's why you see people stand up for her when you say she flamed you. It's just not her style. Knowing that about her, I never looked at what she posted as slamming and you therefore thought you were "trippin".

I know what it's like when you ride with the boys. I've been on a number of group rides with people on the boards (mostly passion heads) and am often the only girl. Some guys are really cool about it, but sometimes it's hard to know how defensive to be. Especially on the freeride side of things because it seems to bring about macho banter. I remember one ride in particular with a whole group of men, me being the only girl. There was one guy (not a regular on mtbr as far as I know) that seemed to have a need to constantly point out the fact the I was a girl with things like "we're waiting for the girl, oh there she is" and other such comments when he clearly knew I could hear him (he was looking right at me and smiling. huh?). At first I blew it off, but by the end of the day it started to really bug me.

Anyhoo, just slow down and try to remember this isn't the dh board 



irieness said:


> Thank you pfunk...that's the only reason why the comment was made in the first place....other than that Sabine just outwitted me on every post I made to explain that...which is all good...that she's obviously more intellectual than myself....but the rest of the crowd took everything too seriously...my whole riding better than you thing with Azonic Man was a joke...I tried to edit that in...but some of you failed to understand that...I was trying to lighten this up with some childish taunting rather than cut throat sarcasm...my point still stands from my first post...Women ride because they love to...and I ride so I can fly through the air...I never was calling anyone on...and especially not Sabine's riding...it was a comment for her to find something better to do than slam every post I put on here...not whether she's good or not...


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

pfunk said:


> I think the reason so many people responded negatively to your post was that you seem a little gung-ho. You go off! Just try to slow it down, don't type in the heat of the moment.
> 
> I've never met sabine, but I've heard a lot about her and seen her post now and then. I've never known her to be anything but positive. That's why you see people stand up for her when you say she flamed you. It's just not her style. Knowing that about her, I never looked at what she posted as slamming and you therefore thought you were "trippin".
> 
> Anyhoo, just slow down and try to remember this isn't the dh board


Point taken...only thought I got a little "gung-ho" after about the third post...seemed a little much for playful humor at that point...sorry only gonna take so much sharp sarcasm for so long...and yes I do get a little fiesty sometimes...I guess that's why I enjoy the freeride of mtbing...not the first time my foots been in my mouth and I'm sure not the last...and thanks for taking the time to say something positive to me pfunk...


----------



## papajohn (Feb 1, 2004)

*pfunk, thanks for the constructive comments...*



pfunk said:


> I think the reason so many people responded negatively to your post was that you seem a little gung-ho. You go off! Just try to slow it down, don't type in the heat of the moment.
> 
> I have been following the MTBR forum for about 10 weeks. I focus on Passion, General Discussion, Ellsworth, and the Arizona Forum, but occasionally find interesting topics on other forums as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

papajohnNone-the-less said:


> Personally I was kind of hoping it was all over. Kudos to pfunk for opening a more rational dialogue.


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

I think its funny that some people assume because this is a women's board that is all one harmonious place. Do we all have the same opinions and viewpoints just because we are all women? Thats silly. 

Thats as silly as the fallacy that since we are all mountain bikers we should all agree and sing kumbaya.

Its also as silly as wondering if there are any women who ride because its fun.

I also don't get how people interpret a disagreement or pointing out of flawed logic as a personal attack. 

I also dont get how many people take these boards so seriously.

and, I dont get a thing that the King of Europa rambled on about.

Sabine


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

papajohn said:


> I obviously don't have a personal stake in this back-and-forth between Sabine and Irieness, but I just couldn't help but think that Irieness has "called out" the wrong woman when she made the comment above to Sabine.
> 
> I had a look at the vellobella.org website and found that Sabine is a pretty strong Cat 3 road racer, and a top notch SS mtb racer who was part of a 1st Place 5-Women team in the 24 Hours of Adrenalin at Laguna Seca last year. Having come from a road racing background back in "the day", and being an experienced 24 Hour event participant, I for one am impressed. I don't care what color spandex Sabine wears, the woman is a bodacious bike rider.
> 
> ...


awww..thats sweet. But frankly, and anyone who has ridden with me can attest to this, my riding leaves much fodder with which to "call out". I could possibly be the most atrociously skilled fast rider that ever rode. And in fairness to the Irie One, she did not do that to me, just Jed and he can take it.

Now, "calling me out" on my dedication and work towards women's cycling? Thats just plain clueless.

And what are all you boys doing in our girl's club treehouse anyway?

Sabine


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

Sabine said:


> I think its funny that some people assume because this is a women's board that is all one harmonious place. Do we all have the same opinions and viewpoints just because we are all women? Thats silly.
> 
> Thats as silly as the fallacy that since we are all mountain bikers we should all agree and sing kumbaya.
> 
> ...


yeah what she said...except the interpretation thing...I think it's that I just don't hang out with people like you...people that don't have the need to point out flaws for any reason...and I know my logic is totally flawed...I think it's cuz I forget things on behalf of my short term memory being shorter than the normal persons...hence the handle...


----------



## SpeedDreamin (Feb 20, 2004)

Dan Gerous said:


> I don't see many girls mountain biking (well, where I ride at least), and when I do see one, they are almost always riding with their boyfriends! .


My boyfriend had never even thought about mountain biking (or any other biking, for that matter) until he met me. He rides because I do. He won't ride on his own, only if he's going with me. How do you like them apples, Dan?


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

irieness said:


> yeah what she said...except the interpretation thing...I think it's that I just don't hang out with people like you...people that don't have the need to point out flaws for any reason...and I know my logic is totally flawed...I think it's cuz I forget things on behalf of my short term memory being shorter than the normal persons...hence the handle...


I like surrounding myself with opinionated people that are not afraid to tell me their views.

Sabine


----------



## clarkgriswald (Dec 19, 2003)

*clarkgriswald*



Sabine said:


> awww..thats sweet. But frankly, and anyone who has ridden with me can attest to this, my riding leaves much fodder with which to "call out". I could possibly be the most atrociously skilled fast rider that ever rode. And in fairness to the Irie One, she did not do that to me, just Jed and he can take it.
> 
> Now, "calling me out" on my dedication and work towards women's cycling? Thats just plain clueless.
> 
> ...


It's like virtual jello wrestling between two women. We just gotta watch and egg'em on, a little. I am joking.


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

Pirate Girl said:


> Gee, you can tell the reason someone is out riding a bike just by looking at them and who they are riding with?
> 
> Yeah, and if you go on a ride with her, it'll look like the only reason she's riding is because you are.


My wife rides her commuter all over th city throughout the week on her own and rides in the trails with me on the weekends... the rason she doesnt ride the trails on her own is she is still a rookie at log hopping etc and likes me being there to help her out and give her confidence to do it.


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Woa!!!!*



Sabine said:


> I think its funny that some people assume because this is a women's board that is all one harmonious place. Do we all have the same opinions and viewpoints just because we are all women? Thats silly.
> 
> Thats as silly as the fallacy that since we are all mountain bikers we should all agree and sing kumbaya.
> 
> ...


 You and Pete should meet


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

Zonic Man said:


> And I find these message boards are actually a whole lot like Bars.


And also cheaper beer.


----------



## Zonic Man (Dec 19, 2003)

wickerman1 said:


> You and Pete should meet


They have known each other for years.


----------



## Pete (Dec 11, 2003)

Zonic Man said:


> They have known each other for years.


Yeah, and neither of us use dumbass kickstands on our mountain bikes, nor defend their use on mountain bikes, Wickerthing.


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

Sabine said:


> I like surrounding myself with opinionated people that are not afraid to tell me their views.
> 
> Sabine


There's a difference between being opinionated and pointing out people's flaws...one allows you to still be kind...


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Sorry to spoil your fun Pete*



Pete said:


> Yeah, and neither of us use dumbass kickstands on our mountain bikes, nor defend their use on mountain bikes, Wickerthing.


But I got rid of the kickstand a couple months ago after I got it caught on a ****in log and threw me.... I learned my lesson the hard way.


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

irieness said:


> There's a difference between being opinionated and pointing out people's flaws...one allows you to still be kind...


Aww...sheesh.

Are you for real?

Sabine


----------



## kawboy8 (May 5, 2004)

Wow....this is hot. really hot



irieness said:


> My riding matters to me...and the fact that you'll be eating my dust as I pass you on the trail cuz I would kick your ass down it...that's another point of it...and yeah I may have opened my mouth before I knew who was speaking...but what the hell are you doing on the WOMEN'S FORUM just being a **** talker....what ...you get too flamed on the male threads so you come to the women's to feel superior....you're sooooo sad trying to step in and add your comments to a conversation between Sabine and myself....(I think she can hold her own) Start a positive thread ZONIC MAN and talk about mtbing or something related to it... rather than just being an antagonist and thinking you're soooo COOOOOOLLLLLLL on the Women's FORUM...can you read .....WOMENS FORUM....not Zonic's place to make him feel like a man...but it's your own karma...don't be pissed if the next time you ride... you eat **** and hurt yourself...cuz sometimes karma's a B*tch...peace to all- even you Zonic Man
> 
> I just have to point out that I don't really care how well anyone can ride as long as you're having fun...I just care that I can kick Zonic's ass down the mountain...and probably on jumps and drops and everything else...just messin' around...I could care less about being better than you Azonic...even though I am...


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

I started riding over a decade ago- I had a Schwinn 3-speed cruiser in my teen years b/c the 10-speeds looked to prissy and precious to me. I didn't care whether or not it was "cool." 

Then mtb came on the scene, and I loved the practicality. A bike that could bounce over curbs and potholes and even dirt trails! Sign me up! I would ride around the college campus and on a trail near my house all alone. Got a book instructing new riders how to take on obstacles.

Tried to get my BF at the time into it- no real interest. Started dating my most recent ex specifically b/c he said he had a bike and knew of a good trail......which turned out to be a paved path in the park. We dated a couple of years anyway, broke up never having biked together. 

Thought that the next step up was hardcore DH, and never knew there were trails dedicated to XC MTB until I found the book MTB Trails in New York. Discovered Jim Thorpe and some trails in VT. Then the internet, where I found our local site and upgraded to a HT. Rode and rode and rode, then started meeting up with others, then going on trips, now I've got the FS bike and it's my reason for living. 

I'd been riding solo for about ten years until I found my riding buddies, and I still ride solo much of the time. But I've always enjoyed bike rides, hiking and running.


----------



## Zonic Man (Dec 19, 2003)

kawboy8 said:


> Wow....this is hot. really hot


Wow, thanks for bringing this thread back up. So friggin funny.


----------



## bad_lil_kitty (Mar 23, 2005)

Hmmmm. I love to ride. I don't have a bf. However, when I do go out on the trails, I usually hit up one of my guy friends to go w/ me. My gal friends don't ride (or roadbike - I have both). 

Less then controversial post 

blk


----------

